# flashlight, bugging in



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are planing on bugging in then a good flashlight will surly be a must. When shopping for a flashlight there is a thing called lumens.
The more these you have the brighter your lite will but the battery charge is shortened by having more lumens. Don't be sucked into buying a flashlight
because it has a bunch of lumens and is super bright. Your going to need things that last. A led 25 lumen DD will run so long you wouldn't believe 
25 lumen is bright enough especially indoors. And always get a led bulb in any flashlight you get. You will need every battery to last as long as possible.

You may also want to think of a way to recharge some rechargeable batteries. 
"One mans option take with a grain of salt"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a bunch of BRIGHT 6v LED lanterns (Everready $5 new with lantern batt) that now have rechargeable bats. Bright and I can charge two bats in series with a cheap 12V solar panel.

For just seeing I have quality LED and headlamps that run lithium or rechargeable. But don't use those much. BOB SHTF and backpacking use.

I brought a bunch of cheapo LEDs ($5/6 with bats) I have saturated the home/farm with. When the cheapo AAA LEDs bats die, I put in rechargeable AAAs I charge with solar. I put them on most doorknobs, in barns sheds and home. If one "walks" away or dies, I'm out 85 CENTS, and another is nearby.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If the grid stays down no matter how many batteries you have you will run out.
A solar battery charger and some rechargeable batteries might be a good idea. If you get them now they are cheap.
After the grid goes down,,,,Not so much I found some solar chargers on sale and loaded up on them.

Grab some extra,,,,,,,Just think what a charger and a few rechargeable batteries will be worth.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

one thought about bugging in -make your place look ransacked if a light is seen from the outside looking in they know you are there and might have what they are looking for.
camouflage -if you look like food you will be eaten.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The C cell Maglite is my choice for a bugged in flashlight, the 3,4 cell lights can double as a baton if needed.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Seneca said:


> The C cell Maglite is my choice for a bugged in flashlight, the 3,4 cell lights can double as a baton if needed.


I have two 6 cell d mag lights " the old style" they are about 10 to 15 years old ,, plus lots of other flash lights and tons of batteries , I get them when they go on sale or with a coupon .


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

We have several outdoor solar powered pathway/garden lights. A few weeks ago we brought them inside to see if they would give off enough light should we be powerless. They worked fine enough to be able to see each other and prepare a meal. Not great to read by or anything, but solar powered. We will use these as well as some solar rechargeable batteries for our flashlights. Its funny now before we buy anything we think "will this be useful in a SHTF situation." These solar outdoor lights are great now and will come in handy in a pinch.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been converting my Maglite and Streamlight flashlights to LED modules.
Most have rechargeable batteries in them, Four Maglites have "d" cells, the others "sticks".
I have bought a bunch of the new extended life Duracell batteries, A lot of AA types for pv4's and pv7.
I have some rechargeables and a solar rig to charge.
Do have some low output handhelds just for finding the way around inside to access the lanterns and lamps.
My interior lighting is based on oil lamps and Coleman gasoline lanterns. 
Last resort is a bunch of Beeswax candles and vegetable oil fueled primitive lamps. 
I save all the out of date veggie oil for these lamps.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

That's a great idea! 

Some solar yard lights that recharge during the day & you take them inside at night to use. 

Simple & effective!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Multiple flash lights and four coleman lanterns 14 cans of fuel.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm running solar for lights


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have been converting my Maglite and Streamlight flashlights to LED modules.
> Most have rechargeable batteries in them, Four Maglites have "d" cells, the others "sticks".
> I have bought a bunch of the new extended life Duracell batteries, A lot of AA types for pv4's and pv7.
> I have some rechargeables and a solar rig to charge.
> ...


I use the Malkoff devices maglights drop in modules. Very well built modules.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Harbor freight tools has a nice led lantern that is solar rechargeable. Picked one up a few years ago for my BOL. Works great and powerful/brightness is adjustable.
I leave it on all night and it's still on in the morning. Just shut it off and leave it in the window to charge till night again.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have many different types of flashlights around the house. Plenty of LED Mag lites of the 3 "D" cell, AAA and AAA. I also have some Inova, Streamlight and Surefire lights. My wife likes to keep scented candles throughout the house so that's a plus and yes I have fire extinguishers upstairs and downstairs.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If hiding in an urban environment use a red lens filter. The shortest practical color wavelength. I have lots of practice form shipboard use in the Navy. 

Agreed that you don't need or want mega-lumens inside you house. It's like a beacon. If investigating a bump in the night, a high power white light bouncing off the walls (most are white of some shade) will blind you almost as much as the intruder.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

we've got several cheap flashlights around the house but I also have a 6 dcell mag-lite you know, just for putting light on stuff :vs_smile: and we also have a couple solar/battery powered flash lights as well. I think its also worth having plenty of candles and lanterns that are powered by candles or fuel.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

For bugging in, you definitely want lower lumens and a good run time...but you can get flashlights with both ultra bright and ultra low modes. 

For instance, I have a Fenix flashlight that runs on 4x AAs...960 lumens on high for a 1 hour run time. But 200 hour run time on 6 lumens.

My friend has a light with a low mode of 1/2 lumen that could probably run for a month on a few AAs.

Though, if you ever find yourself away from home, having some brightness on tap isn't a bad thing.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep in mind that if an EMP did happen most modern led flashlights have a tiny voltage regulating chip so they may not work. Some modern rechargeable batteries also have built in chips.

We have quite the collection of fancy modern led lights and lanterns but we also keep a few basic incandescent bulb flashlights around.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a bunch of LED flashlights. I also run a simply car battery inverter system and run several LED/CFL lites as necessary. I have a solar
charger to keep battery up. Lastly I have a bunch of solar yard lights and will use those as necessary. 

I try not to run anything with open flame but have a ton of candles big and small just in case. 

Have some 5.56 and 308 tracers if I really need to light things up, LOL


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

A good oil lamp and a few well placed mirrors works great also. Mirrors will double your light out put and not use any extra energy.......something old times new but is a lost art in today's modern world.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Using yard light to recharge batteries works well. Most of them come with cheap rechargeable ones but you can put good ones in them and you have them charged in a day or so.
LED's are great.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've got (and use) probably 8 kerosene lanterns. I keep 35 gallons of kerosene on hand for a bullet heater.

I've got 8 assorted size Mag Lights...a handful of LED flashlights and 3 stationary LED lights for shelves, etc.

Assorted survival candles...BTW, the candles you can buy for grave site holders last for a couple of weeks....non-stop.

I counted the hand held flashlights last year. I think the number was 23. I like flashlights...a lot.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Robie said:


> I counted the hand held flashlights last year. I think the number was 23. I like flashlights...a lot.


Its an important tool, and one that is overlooked a lot by folks.

In a bad situation, you need to see what you're doing whether your car broke down or you're bunkering down after SHTF.

But generally - good reliable water resistant LED lights with plenty of modes aren't cheap. I've pretty much given up recommendations though. In another forum I suggested a $30 flashlight to someone and was told that was insane to spend that much. I think about a month later he was complaining whatever he bought instead already broke....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rabies said:


> A good oil lamp and a few well placed mirrors works great also. Mirrors will double your light out put and not use any extra energy.......something old times new but is a lost art in today's modern world.


My Aladdin wall lamps have mirrors behind them.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

We've got several types of flashlights (the new ones that take CR 123 batteries have multiple light levels) and lanterns that work off of AA batteries plus a solar powered charger for the batteries. Lastly you can get kerosene lanterns from wal mart for less than $20


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> Its an important tool, and one that is overlooked a lot by folks.
> 
> In a bad situation, you need to see what you're doing whether your car broke down or you're bunkering down after SHTF.
> 
> But generally - good reliable water resistant LED lights with plenty of modes aren't cheap. I've pretty much given up recommendations though. In another forum I suggested a $30 flashlight to someone and was told that was insane to spend that much. I think about a month later he was complaining whatever he bought instead already broke....


I hear it it all the time. " you paid too much ".......... That's code for ......." I'm broke and jealous "


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I hear it it all the time. " you paid too much ".......... That's code for ......." I'm broke and jealous "


^^^^^ Bad Form.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I hear it it all the time. " you paid too much ".......... That's code for ......." I'm broke and jealous "


LOL. Exactly.

I'm not gonna tell people how to spend their money but if someone can spend $1500 on a gun, a $30 light ain't too much...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I hear it it all the time. " you paid too much ".......... That's code for ......." I'm broke and jealous "


Yes. I have a friend who every time we get together he's making cracks about something I own. It can be anything. His first question is always, "what did you pay for this?". Always. The last time it was one of my AR's and the conversation went like this;

Him; Nice AR Slippy, what'd you pay for it and did you buy it new? 
Me; Thanks and yes.
Him; What'd you pay for it? I can't believe you paid retail! Wow, you could've found it cheaper somewhere I'm sure.
(Bear in mind, I still haven't told him what I paid for it)
Me; So how do you like your AR15's?
Him; Well, umm, ahh, umm...I don't have one yet I;m still shopping. But I damn sure not gonna pay retail.
Me; So your wife won't let you have one?

Him; Hey Slippy is that a new grill out there? What'd you pay for it? ....

(What a douchebag...)


----------



## prepator (Sep 5, 2016)

turbo6 said:


> I suggested a $30 flashlight to someone and was told that was insane to spend that much....


$30 can be expensive or not, depending on the quality/durability of course.
For that same amount, decided to order the  InnoGear headlight CREE XM-L2 T6 LED  and I think (hope) this is a good deal :vs_worry:
5000 lumen, USB rechargeable batteries and wall charger, 4 modes - high,middle,low,flashing


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

prepator said:


> $30 can be expensive or not, depending on the quality/durability of course.
> For that same amount, decided to order the  InnoGear headlight CREE XM-L2 T6 LED  and I think (hope) this is a good deal :vs_worry:
> 5000 lumen, USB rechargeable batteries and wall charger, 4 modes - high,middle,low,flashing


Yah, but that's 5,000 Chinese lumens. They can claim what they want but IMO they are not being accurate.

Here is some other people discussing it. 
Is the 2x CREE XM-L U2 = 5000 lumens?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

prepator said:


> $30 can be expensive or not, depending on the quality/durability of course.
> For that same amount, decided to order the  InnoGear headlight CREE XM-L2 T6 LED  and I think (hope) this is a good deal :vs_worry:
> 5000 lumen, USB rechargeable batteries and wall charger, 4 modes - high,middle,low,flashing


Nice deal!...if you are a Chicomsympathizer...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought these at China-Mart aka Walmart for around $2.50 and they came with 3 aaa batteries installed. They have a swivel hook and magnet.

Has a three LED's on the end for low mode and all the ones you see for high mode.

Like a sore Richard.......you can't beat it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes. I have a friend who every time we get together he's making cracks about something I own. It can be anything. His first question is always, "what did you pay for this?". Always. The last time it was one of my AR's and the conversation went like this;
> 
> Him; Nice AR Slippy, what'd you pay for it and did you buy it new?
> Me; Thanks and yes.
> ...


Some folks know the price of everything, and the value of nothing. jmo.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I bought these at China-Mart aka Walmart for around $2.50 and they came with 3 aaa batteries installed. They have a swivel hook and magnet.
> 
> Has a three LED's on the end for low mode and all the ones you see for high mode.
> 
> Like a sore Richard.......you can't beat it.


Harbor Freight has them too for about the same price...pretty handy.


----------

